# Self-Defense For Women



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2009)

[yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aOxaiY3KH4k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aOxaiY3KH4k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 17, 2009)

:lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2009)

Ya gotta love Shihan Carrey!


----------



## Flea (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait ... you mean self-defense classes _aren't_ supposed to be like that?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 17, 2009)

This would be a lot more funny if the nonsense Carrey Sensei is spouting DIDN'T sound almost verbatim like some of my more questionable teachers of years agone.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 17, 2009)

Ya did it again Bill.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2009)

You attacked me wrong! lol!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 18, 2009)

An oldie but a goodie... :roflmao:


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2009)

Been making the rounds for a while. It's still one of the best


----------

